# How has your cockapoo been described?



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee made friends with a couple of blokes at football today, they were trying to work out what breed he was and when I told them they said "Ah that explains it; we thought he looks like a spaniel that has been tumble dried!" I guess some people may have been offended but I thought it was quite a good description - anyone got any others?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah I think that is a cute description.....its funny with Lady people either see the cocker spaniel, or they see the poodle. but always ask what she is....or they think she is a labradoodle puppy.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My neighbour said Bonnie was 'just a big ball of fluff' , I think she was being derogatory but actually it describes her very well!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A woman onse saide our girls looked like they had been 'ripped out' like knitweir that has been unravled lol


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

I get told that Archie looks like a teddy bear as he has black pads and cream coat.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy gets called a Labradoodle all the time ! But most of the time they all just say he's just like a cute real life teddy bear (which i like!)


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Poppy was described as a little black sheep, by a little girl once.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Helen was out with Ruby and a couple of blokes saw Roobs and said she looked like she was knitted, and in Guildford we were out and a young girl walking towards us said loudly 'it's a real-life teddy bear' - a common thought it would seem...



Ian


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous & Gorgeous   lol


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

A friend of son no 1 said Rascal is like a teddy bear the other day !


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

My mother in law says Bobby is a lamb.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah a spaniel that has been tumbled dried is brilliant. I think that is very cute. Nacho has had (mainly from children) "oh a real life teddy bear" too. A common description it would seem  x


----------



## tmg (Feb 21, 2012)

I took Pebbles out for a walk to the park the other day and a lady turned round to me and said 'what a lovely poodle you have' lol i just smiled and said thank you. Went into Pets at Home yesterday and another lady said oh i have a Labradoodle to, i said actually she is a Cockapoo lots of people were fussing over her bless.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Everytime i step out of the house with Charlie people say he looks just like a teddy bear... That is apart from one friend who insists he looks like an ewok!!!


----------



## mellgina (Apr 22, 2012)

My Tallula is described as a scruffy "teddy bear" and it is a perfect description, as her nose is definately the same as any teddy you would buy in the shops just a bit wetter ! However we do also refer to her as chewbacca especially when shes up on two legs pretending to be a circus dog.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the Ewok description, quite a good name for a brown cockapoo!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Erm, Freddy has been described as a walking mop or when he is laying down a shaggy rug..... 

Kids say much nicer things, that he looks like a teddy bear.

I don't mind. In my eyes, he is just adorable and I love him just the way he is


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi is pretty curly and I'm growing his hair longer at the moment so he's being mistaken for a Spanish Water Dog. I think because of his colour and the crimp in his fur he looks very Afro. We've started calling Rasta Dog! He's just too cool 

\


----------



## Louie The Cokapoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone describes Louie as a big brown bear!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

My hubbys bad version of annotating a picture of charlie as an ewok 
(excuse the way our daughter is holding him she had just pulled out of his favourite digging hole -see paws for evidence!!!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

loobylou said:


> My hubbys bad version of annotating a picture of charlie as an ewok
> (excuse the way our daughter is holding him she had just pulled out of his favourite digging hole -see paws for evidence!!!)


I love this picture. He has such a cute face. What cross is he again?


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

He's an american mini. I must admit i do like the original picture without hubbys annotations!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I was walking on the beach the other weekend and a lady in front of me kept stopping so I could catch up I guess. She asked what breed Millie was and I told her, half cocker spaniel, half poodle - a cockapoo. 

Oh lovely she said. She really is very pretty and if you ask me, better than the originals !


----------



## powerpuffgirl66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lola is still a pup, but everyone mistakes her for a tiny Golden Retriever puppy.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

the main 2 are cute and nuts!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Dawny said:


> the main 2 are cute and nuts!!


Snap - or if they are being polite - "lively"


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

my son calls Ted 'little hairy man', or sometimes ' saskatch' as in the abomidable snowman...poor Ted!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

A client just popped in and as often happens, Millie likes to be made a fuss of. My client said, oh! Finally I know who you remind me of - Sooty


----------



## looby (Dec 11, 2011)

The other day i was walking to my sons nursery and a little boy said 'look its Hairy Maclary!!!'

Does anyone know those kids books?

Rigby definitely does look like him!

xx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

An old man once said Dexter looks like an animated hearth rug! Loads of people comment on how cute he is,that he looks like a stuffed toy


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

We get teddy bear a lot too, though the other day I was asked if he's a Tibetan Terrier. When he's wet/muddy my friend says he looks just like Animal out of the Muppets!


----------

